# Icons in dem Menü (Menü-Editor) einfügen..



## Cenny (20. April 2005)

Hallo..

wie kann man den Punkten in den einzelnen Menü's Icons zuordnen?
so wie auf dem eingefügten Bild, der Ordner und das I-Explorer-Icon und so..

Danke,
mfG,
Cenny


----------



## JensG (20. April 2005)

Hallo Cenny,

vielleicht hilft das weiter.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Cenny (20. April 2005)

mag ja sein, aber ich versteh nicht ganz, was da alles gemacht wird, kann man nciht einfach sagen, gegeben des Falles unser Button in dem Menü heißt me_wmp:

me_wmp.Picture = App.Path + "\Icons\wmp.ico"

oder so in die Richtung?
ich versteh den ganzen Kram mit den ganzen Declare-Funktionen nicht..

Wäre nett, wenn du/ihr mir hilfst/helft!

Danke, Cenny..


----------

